# The Eheim 2074 3e 350?



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had a good search on the net, but can't find any reviews on the Eheim 2074 3e 350? They are not the cheapest pump by a long shot... So what I really need to know, is do they have any issues?

I've got an internet page open ready to hit buy, but am a little reluctant as I don't want a leaky filter, or just an added thing to go wrong if the electronics and interface aren't upto scratch. IOM I think the interface should come as part of the filter (my little moan), but just an added expense I will add to my new gadget if I get a some good feedback.

If you have one of these, or know someone who does. Could you give me your opinion on them please? It would be of great help to me and my pocket : victory:


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good filter but you can get better for cheaper like the fluval FX5.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

Ash1988 said:


> Good filter but you can get better for cheaper like the fluval FX5.


Do you have the Eheim 2074? IMO Eheim are superior quality to Fluval. I'm not a novice in external filters, or looking for an alternative at this point. I've had quite a few of them in the 28 years I've been keeping fish. The electronics is a new thing, and only people who use them, can advise me on the pros and cons. Thanks anyway for your input.

I've had a look at the FX5. They really don't appeal to me, and there are loads of reviews out there on them. I just can't understan why there are no reviews on the Eheim I want to buy?


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought the 2080, will be fitting it on Saturday.
Hopefully I made the right choice :2thumb:


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

Baxtor said:


> I just bought the 2080, will be fitting it on Saturday.
> Hopefully I made the right choice :2thumb:


I hope your new purchase serves you well. They are mahoosive :gasp:

I'm actually pretty desperate to get a review on the 2074. The external I had gave up the ghost the day before yesterday. It served me so well, you can't actually get spares anymore as they don't make them. I've got an eheim 400 air pump in there at the moment, and a couple of random internal filters I had knocking about, just to keep it ticking over until I get a new external hooked up. I can't afford to really wait, but I don't want to make an expensive mistake either?

There has to be someone out there who can recommend it or not, please?


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like I'm just going to have to buy this filter, without a review :gasp:

I'm hoping it will be ok, with no issues. I do find it very hard to believe though, that nobody has any info on these? Nothing on the net at all that I can find out, other than them for sale? Are they really that expensive/over priced, that people refuse to buy one so know nothing about them? Ok to be fair my post hasn't been up long. Maybe I'm just being impatient, as I'm desperate to get my tank sorted out asap.

They sound fantastic on paper, so wish me luck :whistling2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Ultraviolet said:


> Looks like I'm just going to have to buy this filter, without a review :gasp:
> 
> I'm hoping it will be ok, with no issues. I do find it very hard to believe though, that nobody has any info on these? Nothing on the net at all that I can find out, other than them for sale? Are they really that expensive/over priced, that people refuse to buy one so know nothing about them? Ok to be fair my post hasn't been up long. Maybe I'm just being impatient, as I'm desperate to get my tank sorted out asap.
> 
> They sound fantastic on paper, so wish me luck :whistling2:


I couldn't find any reviews on it either... maybe you could start a trend

It's an eheim but... it'll exceed all expectations


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I couldn't find any reviews on it either... maybe you could start a trend
> 
> It's an eheim but... it'll exceed all expectations


An expensive trend lol. Just the price of the filter isn't that much, If you look at how long they last (if it indeed lasts). It's all the 'optional' extras that whack the price up.

I'm not going mad then, there really is no info out there on these. They have been around a while now, and nothing :gasp: nada, zilch! So much for do your research! Lol.

I was hoping it wasn't going to be down to me do write a review, after I had bought it.


----------



## oase (Mar 26, 2011)

*Feedback?*

Hey Ultraviolet, I hope meanwhile you enjoyed your filter. It's still hard to find reviews for the 2074. Do *you* have a few words you could share with us?


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for bringing this post back, and prompting me to do a little review. I did buy the Eheim 2074, and have had it running a couple of months now with no issues at all with the filter itself. I did have loads of set up pics, but they seem to have gone off the camera :bash: so I no longer have a what comes in the box ect pics, as I had always planned to do a review. It did arrive with everything you need to get it set up and running.

It was supplied with all filter media, but I replaced one of the bio media baskets with Eheim karbon(eheims spelling not mine). I personally thought this karbon when it arrived, was way too fine and would end up causing issues. I haven't used their karbon before, and won't be any time soon. My error as I didn't check the size of it. So I got on the net and bought the 1cm pellet type, and put them in a zipper net bag designed for the job. It has a pre filter sponge, which is really simple to remove after you remove the filter head. You just lift out the basket, and it comes straight out with the sponge easily for maintenance. (I have not yet had to do this, but I did test shutting off the filter, and unlocking the pipes so the filter head could be removed. There was not a single leak from the pipes once remover from the filter head). It comes with a generous amount of filter pipe, that comes in 1 piece you cut to desired length. The pipes fit nice and snug on the filter head inlet and outlet. There is a strange grey plastic figure 8 hose clip. It does seem to work well, but I can see me replacing this for jubilee clips in the future.

I've just taken a few new pics now. This is what I bought along with the filter










The interface is an optional extra, but you need it to control the filter. It does work without, but only has the basic on function. You can not control, flow, wave motion, bio function or max/min flow by the filter alone. It's a very easy program to install and use on the pc. I've not had any connection problems as yet, on vista or windows 7. You have a USB plug to go in the pc, and a jack plug that goes into the side of the filter head. I had to read the instructions at this point, because I just couldn't find where it plugged in at the filter head. The reason for this being it has a little plug cover over it, so was hard to see.. Good idea for it to have a waterproof cover. The only issue being once you pull the cover cap out, it never goes back in and stays in. The control centre can be pre programmed by yourself, with upto 5 settings. So saves having to mess about resetting if you want to change the function of the filter. It also shows real time flow rate in liters and gallons, and how long until the filter needs maintenance.

Initial set up was pretty easy. I replaced the green Eheim inlet and outlet pipes that come in the box










with the grey eheim installation set 1 and 2. These are expensive for what they are, but personally I think they are well worth it. They look a lot nicer, and are much wider bore than the ones that come supplied.

The spray bar comes in 3 sections, and you can buy add ons if you need it to be longer










The inlet pipe also comes in sections. (Also pictured is the fluval e200 heater. These are great heaters)










The filter is self priming, and has a rather large priming button on the top of the filter head. Which is situated behind the inlet/outlet pipes. This all seems very sturdy and well made, as does the entire filter.










I actually found priming a lot more trouble than first expected. It just wouldn't prime for me at first? Then I realized why... human error on my part. When installing the spray bar, I didn't check that it was screwed down.










So rather than creating a vacuum, I was just pumping water through this screw top onto the floor :blush: Why it has this screw top I am yet to discover? I actually think it's for unscrewing and cleaning with a long brush. I'm sure I will be corrected if I am completely wrong... Once I screwed this cap on tight priming was very easy :whistling2: The whole process took about 30 seconds, starting with an empty filter.

The actual running of the filter is very quiet. You have to put your ear to it to really hear anything. This was a pretty big thing for me, as the tank is in the lounge and the filter is not covered by a cabinet door. So far there are no leaks, or patches of water. It performs its task of cleaning the tank with ease, and my water is crystal clear. I can say so far this is the best filter I've owned, and the quietest. I've not done any maintenance as yet, but with the pre filter keeping the bio media pretty clean, I shouldn't think it will take me long at all. 

All in all, this is a top end filter IMO at a top end price, when you add in the interface which can retail for upto 70GBP (taking into consideration it's just a wire with a plug at each end :whip. For your money you really do get quality filter.


----------



## oase (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic review, thank you very much, it's just what I needed. Ordering my 2074 as we speak


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, it was a pretty quick review just to give a rough idea of the general workings. I could have wrote more, but just wanted to cover the basics. 

If there is anything else you want to know that I've left out please ask.

Keep us posted when your filter arrives, and what you think?

I'm glad I could be of help


----------

